# JSP und GUI



## carsto (6. Jan 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe mich mal einwenig mit den JSP's beschäftigt, ist ja im Prinzip das Gegenstück zu PHP, ASP & Co.
Gibt es denn dafür auch ein GUI Framework zur Erstellung der Websites ähnlich wie es jetzt bei Delphi for PHP ist ??

Gruß
Carsten.


----------



## bronks (6. Jan 2008)

Du meinst wohl JSF


----------



## carsto (6. Jan 2008)

Sowohl JSF als auch JSP, gibt es da denn etwas derartiges?


----------



## bronks (6. Jan 2008)

JSF ist das GuiFramework für JSP. Der momentan wohl beeindruckendste Builder ist wohl www.netbeans.org


----------



## carsto (7. Jan 2008)

Wo ist genau der Unterschied zwischen Netbeans und Eclipse?


----------



## maki (7. Jan 2008)

carsto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wo ist genau der Unterschied zwischen Netbeans und Eclipse?




Das eine ist von SUN, das andere von IBM.
Offiziell sind sie beide OpenSource 

Komm schon, was soll man denn auf so eine Frage anworten?
Anfangen *alle* Unterschiede aufzuzählen???

Im allgemeinen braucht Eclipse weniger Ressourcen, aber wenn du einen aktuellen Rechner hast, ist das kein Argument.


----------



## carsto (8. Jan 2008)

Gibt es für Eclipse denn ebenfalls ein Plugin um JSF/JSP Webentwicklung visuell zumachen, also die Website visuell zu erstellen? Bei Netbeans sieht das sehr gut aus.

Gruß
Carsten.


----------



## byte (8. Jan 2008)

Webentwicklung ist mit Eclipse nicht so pralle (my 2 cents).


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (9. Jan 2008)

1. Für JSPs und v.a. auch für JSF gibt es ein eclipsebasiertes Tool von IBM, den Rational Application Developer. Ist nicht kostenlos, aber gutes Tooling kostet halt auch gerne mal Geld. ;-)
2. Wer es trotzdem kostenlos mag, der wird bei Eclipse Europa (Vorgänger war Callisto) fündig. Da ist ein Web Page Designer enthalten. Dieses Bundle entspricht sinngemäß dem ehemaligen  IBM Rational Web Developer, ist aber der OpenSource-Community unterstellt.
3. Das ist meine persönliche Meinung, aber Webseiten visuell erstellen mag für Prototyping praktisch sein, aber nicht für das Endprodukt. Ich kenne kein Tool, welches durch WYSIWYG den perfekten HTML-Code herzaubert. Das HTML, was da raus kommt, ist alles andere als korrekt. Des halb würde ich HTML lieber im Quellcode mit entsprechendem Syntaxhighlighting und Codevervollständigung bevorzugen. (Wer das nicht kann, sollte auch keine HTML-Seiten erstellen.)


----------



## maki (9. Jan 2008)

> Ich kenne kein Tool, welches durch WYSIWYG den perfekten HTML-Code herzaubert.


Sieh dir doch mal die aktuelle Netbeans bzw. Sun Java Studio Creator 2 an 

Wirklich sehr beeindruckend, hab noch nix vergleichbares gesehen.


----------

